# Flowerhorn New Collections !!!



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Dear Brothers Sisters ! They R Some Of My New Masterpiece FH Collections !!! How Do U Guys Thinks About Them ?
For More Than 3 Months Of Selecting from Over 5,000 Fishes and They R My Top Finalists !
Please Enjoy La !

He Is 4" !!!


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

He Is 4" !!!


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

He Is 5" !!!


----------



## Brendan (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice fishes, Thanks sharing!


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

He Is 4" !


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Impressive growth for such a young flower horn, got yourself a few lookers for sure here.Best of luck with them


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Lovely! Wow you keep on amazing with your FH collection!


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

He Is 5" !


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm As Big As The IPhone5 !


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Jacky: They are *STUNNING*! The colors are just unreal. Have to say, for me, it's a toss up between the second and third video. I love how feisty the second one is, but the colors in the third are unbelievable. Nice job 
Shelley


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Wow, at only 4" they are unbelievable!
May I know what kind of food do you feed them please?


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks So Much For All The Good Comments ! The Colors Combinations Is 100% REAL ! Since They R Masterpieces FHs I have Picked Over 5000 Fishes. That's Why They R Really Special Compared To All Regular Flowerhorns. A lot of people can't believe that's real till they see them in person ! Honestly. They Look Even Better In Person !


Chappy said:


> Hey Jacky: They are *STUNNING*! The colors are just unreal. Have to say, for me, it's a toss up between the second and third video. I love how feisty the second one is, but the colors in the third are unbelievable. Nice job
> Shelley


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks So Much For All The Good Comments ! Nothing Really related to Food. There R All Genetic ! In fact, I Do Have An Agreement with The Farm in Thailand and VIETNAM which make The Special Food Based On My Need !


Fish rookie said:


> Wow, at only 4" they are unbelievable!
> May I know what kind of food do you feed them please?


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

WOW ! Thanks So Much For All Ur Valuable Comments ! I'm Really Appreciated !


Brendan said:


> Very nice fishes, Thanks sharing!


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks So Much For All Ur Valuable Comments ! I'm Really Appreciated ! Can't wait to see them Grow Bigger ! Can't Imagize How They R Gonna Turn Into ! Lol !!!


Luke78 said:


> Impressive growth for such a young flower horn, got yourself a few lookers for sure here.Best of luck with them


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks So Much For All Ur Valuable Comments ! I'm Really Appreciated !


crimper said:


> Lovely! Wow you keep on amazing with your FH collection!


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

WOW ! Thanks So Much For All The Good Comments Brother Luke ! Oh Yeah La ! I do have some lockers there but I never locked it ! Lol !


Luke78 said:


> Impressive growth for such a young flower horn, got yourself a few lookers for sure here.Best of luck with them


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Another 4" Masterpiece !


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Super VIP Masterpiece !!!


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks So Much For All The Good Comments !!!!!!!!!


----------

